# radiohead going perform wall street protesters



## godsahn (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not the biggest fan....but thats still cool:

http://news.yahoo.com/radiohead-going-perform-wall-street-protesters-163938934.html


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 30, 2011)

i guess.......... not accomplishing a whole lot by turning a protest into lollapalooza........the media is gonna love that...already every article you read mentions dyed hair, dreadlocks, hippies, stoners...etc........


----------



## godsahn (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree....

That said, the idea of an ongoing lollapalooza sounds intriguing.
And as for the media: Damned if you do. Damned if you don't

I'm interested to know if there is a strong contingent of anti capitalists, anarchists of various theories, marching alongside the "reformists" of capitalism.


----------

